# Ο κήπος είναι ανθηρός



## SBE (Feb 4, 2013)

_*... και άλλες γραμματικά σωστές αλλά άχρηστες φράσεις της διδασκαλίας ξένων γλωσσών. *_

Δεν έχω ιδέα πως λέμε στα αγγλικά ο κήπος είναι ανθηρός, γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι σημαίνει ανθηρός κι αν διαφέρει απο το ανθισμένος. Η φράση βεβαίως είναι από την κωμωδία _Καλωσήρθε το δολλάριο_, όπου ενόψει της άφιξης του έκτου στόλου στον Πειραιά, ένας κακομοίρης δάσκαλος αγγλικής προσλαμβάνεται για να διδάξει στις εργαζόμενες του λιμανιού λίγα αγγλικά για να συνεννοούνται με τους πελάτες. 






Και βεβαίως η φράση έχει γίνει παροιμιώδης, αλλά πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα άλλες παροιμιώδεις φράσεις της εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών. Όχι πολλές, αλλά αξέχαστες μόλις τις μάθεις. Και μάλιστα τους αφιερώνει η Βίκι άρθρα. Κι επειδή κοίταξα στην αγγλόφωνη Βίκι, εννοείται ότι παραθέτει τις φράσεις που είναι παροιμιώδεις στην αγγλική. 
Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν με την αγγλική γλώσσα: 
My postillion has been struck by lightning, που σημαίνει περίπου _ο αμαξηλάτης μας κεραυνοβολήθηκε_, πράγμα που βεβαίως συμβαίνει τόσο συχνά στην καθημερινότητα που είναι λογικό να ξέρεις πως θα το πεις αν ποτέ η ταχυδρομική άμαξά σου ξεμείνει στο Κάνσας λόγω κεραυνοβολημένου οδηγού. 
O Δαεμάνος θα έβαζε εδώ και το χόβερκραφτ:





Η Βίκι μας παραπέμπει στο γαλλικό αντίστοιχο, που έχει διακωμωδηθεί πολλές φορές, όπως μου λέει το γκουγκλ:
La plume de ma tante est sur la table
Εγώ βέβαια μαθαίνοντας γαλλικά άλλη φράση είχα μάθει, την πανχρήσιμη φράση le mur est dur, ο τοίχος είναι σκληρός, θα μπορούσε να είναι και ανθηρός βέβαια. Κι έτσι την πρώτη φορά που πήγα στη Γαλλία ήξερα σε τι κατάσταση είναι ο τοίχος, αλλά δεν ήξερα πως είναι τα σεντόνια, για να συνεννοηθώ στο ξενοδοχείο. 

Αλλά ας μην κατηγορούμε τις άλλες γλώσσες. Κάποια εποχή έκανα την επιμέλεια μιας ηχογράφησης ηχητικών για την εκμάθηση της ελληνικής. Θα πάμε στη γιαγιά, Δεν θέλω να πάμε στη γιαγιά, Θα φάμε παγωτό. Δεν θέλω να φάμε παγωτό, Θα πάρουμε το τρένο. Δεν θέλω να πάρουμε το τρένο. Θα γυρίσουμε το βράδυ. Δεν θέλω να γυρίσουμε το βράδυ. Θα αγοράσουμε μαλλί της γριάς. Δεν θέλω να αγοράσουμε μαλλί της γριάς. Θα σε κάνω μαύρο στο ξύλο, κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

My tailor is rich και άλλες παροιμιώδεις φράσεις. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 4, 2013)

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε αυτό το διαμάντι. Τζον Παπαλούκας:

"Αυτό είναι μία πίπα"


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2013)

Και μερικές στοιχειώδεις φράσεις γερμανικών: :-D


----------



## Eleni_B (Feb 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα:

I would like to buy a hamburger.






Πολύ γέλιο!

Και το κλασικό:

The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 4, 2013)

Eε και φυσικά...


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2017)

Ή όπως μαθαίναμε στο σχολειό στην εποχή μου:

«Δαρείου καὶ Παρυσάτιδος γίγνονται παῖδες δύο, πρεσβύτερος μὲν Ἀρταξέρξης, νεώτερος δὲ Κῦρος· ἐπεὶ δὲ ἠσθένει Δαρεῖος καὶ ὑπώπτευε τελευτὴν τοῦ βίου, ἐβούλετο τὼ παῖδε ἀμφοτέρω παρεῖναι. Κῦρον δὲ μεταπέμπεται ἀπὸ τῆς ἀρχῆς ἧς αὐτὸν σατράπην ἐποίησε.»

Και λέγαμε μετά νιόβγαλτοι ταβλαδόροι: «Δαρείου και Παρυσάτιδος γίγνονται πέντε δύο. Σου 'πιασα τη μάνα για να μάθεις.»


----------

